# maintenance program



## basl99 (May 17, 2022)

Worldmark offers a program where they buy back weeks to offset the maintenance fees - this program is expensive to join
is it worth it?


----------



## Mongoose (May 17, 2022)

I am not familiar with it, but most TS programs that use points/credits for other things (MFs, air travel, car rental, etc.) are no where near the MF cost for those points.  I guess it would be an option if they were going to expire, but you are better off renting them to another owner for $0.07 - $0.08 per credit.


----------



## geist1223 (May 17, 2022)

I think I know what you are talking about. It is a Wyndham Plan. You Book a week with your Worldmark Points and turn it over to Wyndham. They will try and rent out all or part of it. They take a 40% Cut from the Rental. There is no guarantee by Wyndham on how many of the 7 days they will be able to rent. It can be zero days. It can be all 7 days. The only guarantees are you are out all of the Points it took to make 7 day the Reservation and Wyndham will take 40% of what ever rent is paid.


----------



## jrb916 (May 17, 2022)

I’d rent my credits to other owners for $0.06-.09 each than participate in Wyndham’s program.


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2022)

I buy credits for big trips. The average price has been about 7 cents a credit. I was bummed out when Wyndham changed the housekeeping rule in 2016 so we can't buy these. I think hk tokens are about $116 this year. Even so, where else can you get a nice 2 bed unit in a nice area for about $816.00 a week ?

Bill


----------



## Mongoose (May 18, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I buy credits for big trips. The average price has been about 7 cents a credit. I was bummed out when Wyndham changed the housekeeping rule in 2016 so we can't buy these. I think hk tokens are about $116 this year. Even so, where else can you get a nice 2 bed unit in a nice area for about $816.00 a week ?
> 
> Bill


I really think those fees are high.  A hotel room takes 20-45 minutes to clean.  If you triple that you are at 1 hour - 2 hour 15 minutes.  If they paid the housekeeper $20 per hour you are looking at cleaning costs of $20 to $45.  Add in another $5-$10 for cleaning supplies and you are still 1/4-1/3 of what they charge.


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I really think those fees are high.  A hotel room takes 20-45 minutes to clean.  If you triple that you are at 1 hour - 2 hour 15 minutes.  If they paid the housekeeper $20 per hour you are looking at cleaning costs of $20 to $45.  Add in another $5-$10 for cleaning supplies and you are still 1/4-1/3 of what they charge.



Yes, I think the fee is high. Wyndham is adding their cost to manage the housekeeping program and they need a 30% profit. 

Bill


----------



## JohnPaul (May 19, 2022)

I won't say the housekeeping fee is a bargain, but I will say that you are severely understating what it takes to turn over a room.  Yes, there is the actual wages to the housekeeper (plus taxes and benefits).  Then there are the supplies - both used to clean and left for you to use.  Then there is supervision.  Then all of that laundry has to be cleaned.  And yes, Wyndham gets a fee for managing everything.

Also, it takes a long time to clean kitchens and bathrooms especially.  And remember how everything is always perfectly in its place in the kitchen.  Someone spent time doing that.


----------



## CO skier (May 20, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I really think those fees are high.  A hotel room takes 20-45 minutes to clean.  If you triple that you are at 1 hour - 2 hour 15 minutes.  If they paid the housekeeper $20 per hour you are looking at cleaning costs of $20 to $45.  Add in another $5-$10 for cleaning supplies and you are still 1/4-1/3 of what they charge.





easyrider said:


> Yes, I think the fee is high. Wyndham is adding their cost to manage the housekeeping program and they need a 30% profit.
> 
> Bill



These are the actual total costs for WorldMark housekeeping in 2021.  A "Turn" is the housekeeping following a stay.

There is no "30% profit" for Wyndham in the costs.


----------



## Mongoose (May 20, 2022)

CO skier said:


> These are the actual total costs for WorldMark housekeeping in 2021.  A "Turn" is the housekeeping following a stay.
> 
> There is no "30% profit" for Wyndham in the costs.
> 
> View attachment 55521


Thx. how does this translate to unit size?  Also seems it should be prorated somewhat on length of stay.  After all fax time is as little as $80 per night with now fee.


----------



## CO skier (May 20, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Thx. how does this translate to unit size?


It is an average for all unit sizes.  There are somewhat increased costs for larger units versus studio or 1 bedroom.  That is reflected when paying cash for housekeeping versus using a HK token, and why when owners expect to run short of HK tokens, they pay cash for smaller unit stays and save the HKs for larger unit stays.




Mongoose said:


> Also seems it should be prorated somewhat on length of stay.  After all fax time is as little as $80 per night with now fee.



It is the same size unit to clean whether the stay was for a few nights or a full month.  One night stays using a cash option that includes complimentary housekeeping is a money loser for the Club, so all owners subsize these one-night stays to a certain extent.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Thx. how does this translate to unit size?  Also seems it should be prorated somewhat on length of stay.  After all fax time is as little as $80 per night with now fee.



It is an overall average.  It costs the same no matter whether you stay 1 night or a week.  And to your point it shows what a bargain $80 per night is - especially for a one night stay.


----------

